# Need help for Fly Fishing



## Grayson Everett (Jan 13, 2021)

I have been bass fishing since I was a little kid but never got into fly fishing. I do a lot of hiking and while I'm out I see many cool trout fishing locations on the streams and rivers that run through our state parks. Pretty sure I have been fatally bitten by the fly fishing bait monkey but am looking for some advice on a beginner setup. 

After doing some research it seems like there are a bunch of different recommendations but not nearly as much info as you can find on bass fishing. Looking to just get a beginner set up to learn on then hopefully upgrade later if I like it. I was at Walmart today and saw they have a Courtland Fairplay combo for 40 bucks. I looked up reviews and it seems like it is not the worst possible combo to learn on as it has Weighted Forward taper line. The rod itself is a 8' 5/6 wt rod. I will be using this for mostly trout and panfish if I can ever figure out how to use it. Does this seem like a good place to start?


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd start there and get someone to show you the basics. If it's something you really love...you can spend money on a good outfit later. A good starting point is catching piggy perch or going to a local pond to catch bluegills


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

I have that same combo. I bought mine from Walmart several years ago.

It is a decent casting rod; I have replaced the 5wt line with a 6wt Bass taper. I've caught a good number of Bass and Bluegill with it. I don't recall if I have ever used it for Trout fishing.

The only complaint that I have is that it is a bit heavy.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I started with an redington crosswater setup for about $120. The rod was a broom stick, but I learned a lot and caught fish. Came ready to go.

I recently got a TFO Clouser model (awesome warranty) and a Lamson waterworks reel and I love it. Probably have $300 bucks in both. I'm running a 9wt though for saltwater. I'd recommend getting a cheap 5 wt outfit like you describe and catch some bream and bass on poppers.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

If you need some panfish, bass and trout flies I have a bunch you can have cheap. Comes with a case. I’ll pm you pics.


----------

